# tanto... como



## Orphaios

Salut à tous! Bon, c'est ma première question! Pourriez-vous m'aider à traduire cette structure? Je ne sais pas très bien comment le faire:

"tanto en francés como en otras lenguas"

J'avais pensé que l'on pourrait le traduire ainsi:

"aussi en français qu'en d'autres langues"... mais cela me semble peu français. Enfin, j'attends vos réponses avec impatience. Merci d'avance!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Bienvenid@ *Orphaios*, a este mundo onírico... (es broma ).

Lo que has hecho está casi bien (solo te falta el *bien)*:

"aussi  *bien *en français qu'en d'autres langues"

http://forum.wordreference.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=5035186


----------



## Orphaios

Merci beaucoup, Víctor! ;o) Y gracias por tu bienvenida ^_^


----------



## deepblue

****NUEVA PREGUNTA****

Hola!

Alguien tiene una mejor sugerencia para traducir la siguiente frase?: 

El niño es tanto él como sujeto
L’enfant est autant lui que sujet

Merci!


----------



## nicduf

Hola,
L'enfant est autant lui-même qu'il est sujet.
Il y a certainement d'autres possibilités.


----------



## deepblue

Es muy apropiado!
Gracias!
Deepblue.


----------



## Loredon

****NUEVA PREGUNTA***
*
Buenos días a todas y todos!

Hoy, me encuentro con una frase, cuya traducción entiendo muy bien, pero necesito comprender el sentido exacto de esta expresíon:*quizás no tanto por....* *como por*.
Le agradecería, por favor de corregir mis errores, de ante mano mil gracias.

_En el Imperio Romano, los campesinos que vivían en zonas en las que abundaban los abrojos recibían la advertencia 'aperi oculos' (abre los ojos),* quizás no tanto por* preocupación por la salud de los labriegos *como por* temor de los propietarios rurales de verse privados de mano de obra barata._


----------



## Paquita

tanto ... como veut dire autant ... que
Cela signifie ausssi "indifféremment", aussi bien ... que ....

Dans ta phrase négative, pas tant ..... que ....

Donc: pas tant par souci de... que de .... ou si tu préfères, moins par ... que par...

N'oublie pas que "que" se dit "como" dans les comparaisons ...

Et quizás, sens habituel : peut-être...


----------



## Loredon

Merci beaucoup Paquita!


----------



## azarashi

****NUEVA PREGUNTA***
*
Bonjour à tous!

¿Cómo podría traducir al francés una estructura como _"*no tanto como *su hermano, *sino como *su hermana"_ o "_*no tanto por* su hemano, *sino por *su hermana"_?
¿Algo como _"pas tant comme/pour... mais comme/pour"_ sería correcto o aceptable?

Un saludo


----------



## Cenimurcia

No, las traducciones cambiarían según el contexto


----------



## la garci

****NUEVA PREGUNTA***
*
Hola!
¿Cómo puedo decir en frances "una persona, si está bien, lo está tanto por fuera, como por dentro"?
Mi intento (que seguro que está mal): "Une personne, si elle est bonne, est bonne tant par l'extérieur, comme par l'intérieur"
Gracias!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- ... l'est autant à l'extérieur qu'à l'intérieur / en dehors qu'au dedans

Au revoir, hasta luego
P.D. No estoy segura de que _bien_ corresponda a _bonne_, falta contexto.


----------



## _Azur_

****NUEVA PREGUNTA***
*
Hola a todos,
me gustaría saber cómo puedo expresar la locución 'tanto en... como en...' en francés, en frases como la siguiente:

"Puedes terminar tu carrera *tanto en* Madrid *como en* Barcelona."

¡Gracias!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Tant à ... qu'à
Aussi bien à... qu'à

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## _Azur_

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Oddworld

****NUEVA PREGUNTA***
*
Buenas, a pesar de todos los ejemplos anteriores, sigo sin tener claro cómo expresar en francés: "tanto... como..."
Por ejemplo, como se diría: "Tanto hombres como mujeres"
Según lo que he visto diría (supongo) erróneamente: "Autant des hommes comme des femmes"
¿Estaría bien dicho?
Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Oddworld

Hola Gévy, bueno en verdad no hay texto en sí, es una frase que quería expresar en francés en respuesta a una pregunta, que es esta:
"D'après toi, c'est la femme qui doit s'occuper des obligations familiales?"
Y yo quiero decir que tanto hombres como mujeres deberían ocuparse de las tareas familiares, por lo que he pensado en empezar la frase de esta manera:
"Autant des hommes (¿comme?) des femmes doivent s'occuper des obligations familiales".
Pero tengo dudas sobre si está bien expresada o no.
Espero sea suficiente como para contextualizarlo.
Saludos.


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo:

Tienes distintas formas de decirlo:

- Aussi bien les femmes que les hommes doivent....
- Autant les hommes que les femmes doivent...
- Les femmes, autant que les hommes, doivent ...
- Cela concerne aussi bien les femmes que les hommes.
- Cela concerne autant les femmes que les hommes.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Oddworld

Ok, muchas gracias por corregirme y responder a mi duda.
Saludos.


----------



## Raqueliya

****NUEVA PREGUNTA***
*
Hola a todos,

Podríais decirme si la traducción de esta frase es correcta:
 tanto a nivel regional como internacional.

- tant au niveau régional comme international.
- aussi bien qu'au niveau régional qu'international.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola Raqueliya:

La respuesta viene en los mensajes anteriores, pero te lo repetiré:

tant ... que...
aussi bien au... qu'au...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Petrowar

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola a todos. A ver si alguien me puede dar luz en esta duda.

¿Cómo se traduciría "tanto" y "como" en expresiones de este tipo?

- Me gusta "tanto" rojo "como" azul.
- Realizo el trabajo "tanto" en este lugar "como" en su casa.

A mí me suena bien la expresión "et" repetida, pero no estoy seguro

- J'aime bien et le rouge et le bleu


Muchas gracias


----------



## Petrowar

Gracias. Había buscado a ver si ya se había preguntado, pero soy novatillo y no lo encontré... 

Muchas gracias


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Petrowar,

Ta proposition de traduction par et + et est tout à fait valable, je trouve, et intéressante à signaler. Peut-être qu'elle ne va pour tous les contextes (il faudrait se pencher sur la question), mais dans ta phrase, ça colle parfaitement.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## xemaa8

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Salut ! Je voulait traduir de l'espagnole la phrase: "Tanto x como y tendrán lugar en..." (Ça veut dire : x et y -tous les deux- auront lieu à...)
 J'ai vu sur Internet ces deux expressions :
· Tant x comme y auront lieu à...
· Tant x que y auront lieu à...
Je me demande si toutes le deux sont correctes et s'il y a des autres expressions de plus naturelles pour exprimer ce que je voulait.
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Tant comme/que no me suena.
Aussi bien x que y auront lieu... es una opción.


----------



## xemaa8

C'est ce que je pensais. Merci beaucoup Juan Jacob!


----------



## Mederic

xemaa8 said:


> Salut ! Je voulait traduir de l'espagnole la phrase: "Tanto x como y tendrán lugar en..." (Ça veut dire : x et y -tous les deux- auront lieu à...)​


- Aussi bien x que y auront lieu.. : un peu lourd mais ok
- x comme y auront lieu .. : moins littéral mais plus léger à l'oral
- De même qu'x, y aura lieu.. / y, de même qu'x.. : si on supposait déjà avant qu'x aurait lieu..

A+


----------



## xemaa8

Je vois. Merci Mederic


----------



## liamvip

****NUEVA PREGUNTA***
*
Hola:

Siguiendo lo que se expone en este hilo, en el caso de que se quieran encadenar varios elementos, ¿sería igual? Por ejemplo: Adaptarse a nuevos entornos, tanto culturales, lingüísticos como laborales. Mi propuesta: S'adapter à des nouveaux milieux tant culturels, linguistiques que professionaux.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Liamvip:

Cuidado con la traducción de _profesional_.

Tant... que..., es correcto, pero me molesta la falta de un nexo entre culturels y linguistiques. Añadiría o "et" o "ou".

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gepo

Gévy said:


> Tant... que..., es correcto, pero me molesta la falta de un nexo entre culturels y linguistiques. Añadiría o "et" o "ou".


Lo mismo molesta también en la frase original a traducir.
Saludos


----------



## Mederic

liamvip said:


> Hola:
> 
> Siguiendo lo que se expone en este hilo, en el caso de que se quieran encadenar varios elementos, ¿sería igual? Por ejemplo: Adaptarse a nuevos entornos, tanto culturales, lingüísticos como laborales. Mi propuesta: S'adapter à des nouveaux milieux tant culturels, linguistiques que professionaux.


Es correcto (con el "et" de Gévy ), sin embargo personalmente prefiero "*aussi bien* ... et ... que".
Si pones mas de 3 elementos, entonces : "aussi bien ... , (coma) ... , (coma) ... et ... que ..."

A+


----------



## liamvip

Tomo nota, ¡muchas gracias!


----------



## Perrunilla

Salut je voudrais savoir comment traduire de l'espagnol au français "no sabía por qué tanto el gobierno como el ejército no impidieron el levantamiento"
Comment est.ce qu'on traduirait l'estructure "tanto...como..."  dans ce cas-ci?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Susanae

Salut Perrunilla. Yo diría que puedes cambiar la estructura "tanto...como", siempre tan dificultosa, por "ni... ni": "Il ignorait pourquoi ni le gouvernement ni l'armée n' avaient empêché le soulèvement." Pero no soy francófona, así que espera otras opiniones.


----------



## Perrunilla

Susanae said:


> Salut Perrunilla. Yo diría que puedes cambiar la estructura "tanto...como", siempre tan dificultosa, por "ni... ni": "Il ignorait pourquoi ni le gouvernement ni l'armée n' avaient empêché le soulèvement." Pero no soy francófona, así que espera otras opiniones.



Juste après il y a une phrase positive avec la même structure. Donc cela ne vaut pas, mais merci de toutes façons.


----------



## Estys

Bonsoir  , je suis une nouvelle arrivante dans ce forum. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider à traduire la phrase suivante: " TANTO el terapeuta humano COMO el ordenador son capaces de realizar tareas que el otro no puede" ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Gepo

Estys said:


> Bonsoir  , je suis une nouvelle arrivante dans ce forum. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider à traduire la phrase suivante: " TANTO el terapeuta humano COMO el ordenador son capaces de realizar tareas que el otro no puede" ?
> 
> Merci d'avance


Tal vez pueda servir la estructura "et... et...". Mira este hilo.


----------



## Dawwn

Buenas noches a todos,

He leído atentivamente este hilo que resulta de lo mas interesante.

De todas maneras no consigo distinguir el uso de _"autant ... que" _y _"tant ... que". _Pareciera que ambos responden a la formulación "tanto... como" en español, pero en contextos diferentes.

Esto es lo que he sacado de este hilo:

" Tant à Madrid qu'à Barcelone"
" Autant les hommes que les femmes doivent..."

En resumen, en español podría hacer uso de "tanto ... como" en los dos casos. ¿Qué diferencia hay entonces entre "tant" y "autant" en este tipo de formulación?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Loredon

¡Hola Dawwn!

 Yo diría que en este caso:"Autant y tant" es lo mismo : es decir que "tant" es el diminutivo  de "autant". Las dos palabras se emplean con el mismo sentido, sólo uno es más literario que el otro. 
Es decir que puedes exprimite así: "Autant à Madrid que à Barcelone"y "tant les hommes que les femmes" entonces, "Autant" es sobreentendido.
Pero también  la palabra "tant" tiene el significado: "aussi longtemps que".
¡Ten un buen día!


----------



## MLiz

Bonjour les amis,

Estoy tratando de escribir esta frase en francés pero no me suena del todo bien:

..., posición que realmente me interesa, tanto como cargo y como carrera profesional. 

..., poste qui m’intéresse vraiment aussi bien en tant que poste qu'en tant que carrière. 

Espero hacerme entender. Agradecería muchísimo su ayuda y comentarios.

Saludos.


----------



## jprr

Hola,

Se entiende perfectamente.
Podés evitar la repetición de "poste" escribiendo "... vraiment aussi bien en tant que _fonction / emploi  _qu'en tant que carrière / parcours professionnel"


----------



## MLiz

Genial!! Muchas gracias jprr


----------



## Sepul

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Bonjour à tous,

C'est ma première question. Je souhaiterai traduire en français la structure suivante : "El sistema realizará tantas medidas como antenas tienen los receptores"

J'avais pensé "Le système réalisera autant de mesures comme antennes ont les récepteurs"

Est-ce que cette vous semble correcte? Qu'en pensez-vous?

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Paquita

Sepul said:


> Le système réalisera autant de mesures comme que antennes ont les récepteurs  les récepteurs ont d'antennes


 autant...comme no existe
Pero tal vez lo diría de otro modo = qu'il y a d'antennes sur les récepteurs (si las antenas están EN los receptores...; o también "aux" récepteurs...pero ya no es problema gramatical sino técnico que no soy capaz de resolver...)


----------



## Sepul

Merci ! Oui, les antennes sont sur les récepteurs. Donc, je peux dire : Le système réalisera autant de mesures qu'il y a d'antennes sur les récepteurs. C'est ça? Merci !!


----------

